# Stolen horse on craigslist- is this the same horse?



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Stolen








For sale









Hard to tell. They do look very similar - even the tail is the same length. Did you send the for sale ad to the people with the stolen horse?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

It looks like the same horse
with that back right hoof marking and the same build. Did you text the seller or the missing horse contact? Most certainly call the people that have the stolen add up. Give them a link to the page and the phone number as soon as possible. Help them bring their boy home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably just a look-alike. There are a lot of chestnut horses with just one white foot.

Plus, the sale horse is a gelding and the stolen one is a stallion. I doubt seriously someone would steal a stally, have it gelded, and then stick it up on CL for sale.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't text, e-mail the link to the CL add to the person looking for the stolen horse.

Even if it's not the same horse, at least you helped as much as possible.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

You'd be surprised how foolish some people are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I text the stolen ad- but have not heard back. I'll email them now, just in case. And who said the theif couldnt have just said it was a gelding? These areas are only 10-15 miles from one another...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not really. There are plenty of below-average intelligence people in the world and I've met more than my share of them, so my surprise bar is set pretty high.

Just saying, why would anyone steal a stallion, pay a vet to geld it, then sell it on CL for $500.00? Doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

Let, anyone who's been around horses longer than a millisecond can tell a gelding from a stallion.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

But Speed, who said its really a gelding? a suspecting thief?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The For Sale ad states it's a gelding. Unless someone's completely blind and/or brain dead, they'll be able to tell if it's not a gelding. Even people who aren't horse savvy know what testicles look like.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Go read the thread "dumbest horse for sale ads" nothing surpirses me, and these horses are very similar. i emailed, so it'll be in their hands. Its soo close for me to jsut sit back and hope for the best. I'd hope someone would do the same for me.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Whether or not it's the same horse, I think you did the right thing. If more people were willing to go out on a limb to help someone else, we'd all be the better for it.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

It would be hard to prove either way....
I hope it is the stolen horse and he is recovered


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't believe it to be the same horse, but if Let feels she needed to make the stolen horse's owner aware of this For Sale ad, then more power to her. I just hope she hasn't caused trouble for innocent people who are merely trying to sell their own horse.

I have a feeling the stolen horse got butchered, not gelded and put up for sale by someone else. There's a very big black market for horse meat in FL, which is the first thing I thought of when I read the stolen ad.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes there is, sadly. Oh well I did my best. The woman called me with an attitude asking if i saw him personally, and why I didnt answer my phone on her first call... I explained I'm just trying to help.

I would hate to cause trouble for someone, but any good horse owner may understand when someone is looking for a stolen horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I understand completely why you gave them a heads up. I just hope your good deed doesn't backfire on you, which it sounds like it might, considering the 'tude the woman gave you.

No good deed goes unpunished, it seems. :?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Yes there is, sadly. Oh well I did my best. The woman called me with an attitude asking if i saw him personally, and why I didnt answer my phone on her first call... I explained I'm just trying to help.
> 
> I would hate to cause trouble for someone, but any good horse owner may understand when someone is looking for a stolen horse.


Why didn't you answer on her first call? Gee - how dare you put your phone down! Glad to see Someone else out there that can live without her phone in her hand! I thought I was the only one that got cranky calls or texts like that! I like my phone but I can go HOURS without looking at it!

You tried. I say good for you!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

interesting. Keep us updated.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The owner called me back. not the same horse. Speed- she did say "her boy is a stud, this horse is not". Also, she changed her whole tune and genuinely thanked me for trying to be considerate. I wished her luck..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good, I'm glad she was at least gracious to you the second time around. 

Didn't think it was the same horse, but I understand why you thought it might have been. They had very similar builds, marking, and color.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> The owner called me back. not the same horse. Speed- she did say "her boy is a stud, this horse is not". Also, *she changed her whole tune and genuinely thanked me for trying to be considerate*. I wished her luck..


Yeah!!!


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

stolen horse eeek worst nightmare well done for putting the alert up x


----------



## netposse (Dec 26, 2009)

BarrelWannabe said:


> It looks like the same horse
> with that back right hoof marking and the same build. Did you text the seller or the missing horse contact? Most certainly call the people that have the stolen add up. Give them a link to the page and the phone number as soon as possible. Help them bring their boy home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which stolen horse do you think this horse may be?

Debi


----------



## netposse (Dec 26, 2009)

mls said:


> Yeah!!!


What is the best way to change a horse quickly? Change it from a stallion to a gelding. It happens all the time. 

I had a stallion stolen I would be checking for geldings within a week of the theft. 

Debi
Stolen Horse International / NetPosse.com


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

As far as calling about horses that you think may he the stolen horse. As a lot of people (and Debi above I'm sure) remember Max was a paint gelding that was stolen in Illinois a few years back. He is very similarly marked to my stallion. Three separate times I had police out thinking my horse was Max, I was always gracious to help them out and let the owners know it was me again so they wouldn't make the drive amend disappointed. 

Thank you for trying to helP someone find their lost horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sahara said:


> Stolen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a closer look at the socks on both of those horses, and I don't think that they are the same horses. On the first horse the sock appears to be pretty straight across while on the second horse the sock slopes up towards the back. But I'd need a better picture of the first horse in order to tell for sure.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> The owner called me back. not the same horse. Speed- she did say "her boy is a stud, this horse is not". Also, she changed her whole tune and genuinely thanked me for trying to be considerate. I wished her luck..


this whole thing is confusing but why couldn't it be her stud that got gelded?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> As far as calling about horses that you think may he the stolen horse. As a lot of people (and Debi above I'm sure) remember Max was a paint gelding that was stolen in Illinois a few years back. He is very similarly marked to my stallion. Three separate times I had police out thinking my horse was Max, I was always gracious to help them out and let the owners know it was me again so they wouldn't make the drive amend disappointed.
> 
> Thank you for trying to helP someone find their lost horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I looked at your pics a few times making sure it wasn't the stolen horse.


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Ditto, to what Debi said, the thieves will do everything to gelding them, coloring and cutting their manes and tails. The stolen horse usually does not even look like your horse. You have to look so closely for specific markings. That is why the microchip and freeze-brand is a great identifying marker. Along with a lot of pictures of you with all sides of your your and a friend as a witness that it is your horse. So many things are little details and important details. 

I had Debi come do a seminar not just for me , personally , but for my horse friends and community to education folks in our area. The southeast and northeast seems to get hit the most, respectively. 
But, it is every where, including internationally. So we have been around since Debi's husband , Harold's horse Idaho was stolen in 1997 from NC. 

We are the Amber Alert for the horse world. We hit emails , Facebook, forums, blogs, twitter and fliers are made for auction houses and feed stores, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats awesome that there are organizations for this type of thing. 
As far as the horse not being hers because hes gelded..i did what i could and it was left up to her. Personally, i would have gone to see the horse. Thats just me. Im also the persno whose car was stolen and found it myself before the police did.


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

You did the right thing. You tried. That is what matters. Kudos to you!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone is denying the fact that a theif Can geld a stolen stallion... but like SR said, it wouldnt be worth it for a horse only being passed off around the $500 or even $1000 mark.
The theif would want to pass it on as quick as possible, not nurse a horse who just had an operation.
I think it prob went for meat.. quick money, no evidence left behind.
OP, if it were my horse, I would appreciate anyone trying to help. Your heart was certainly in the right place, and I am glad they thanked you.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Thats awesome that there are organizations for this type of thing.
> As far as the horse not being hers because hes gelded..i did what i could and it was left up to her. Personally, i would have gone to see the horse. Thats just me. Im also the persno whose car was stolen and found it myself before the police did.


I would have gone to see it too, especially as the front pasterns look very similar in a wonky way.
Some people wouldn't bother with a vet to geld a horse they had stolen, they'd do it themselves~_shudder_


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

That is true. They are not going to pay a vet bill more than a quick coggins for a sale at an auction. Bad as it sounds, the money is usually what they are after and gelding and wound care is too expensive. That is a ugly possibility. I do hope you find your horse. I hope we can help you get an alert out.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Thats awesome that there are organizations for this type of thing.
> As far as the horse not being hers because hes gelded..i did what i could and it was left up to her. Personally, i would have gone to see the horse. Thats just me. Im also the persno whose car was stolen and found it myself before the police did.


And who knows if the thief actually looked? Some stallions are 'small' and have a gelding attitude.

*shrugs*

If it were my horse, I would or have someone I know follow up on all leads. You just never know these days!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> The owner called me back. not the same horse. Speed- she did say "her boy is a stud, this horse is not". Also, she changed her whole tune and genuinely thanked me for trying to be considerate. I wished her luck..


May be first time she was too nervous/excited, which sometime sounds like "attitude" (especially on phone). I hope they'll find the horse though! It's a total shame what happened...


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

I talk to a lot of people for Debi. Because as one person, she can't do it all. So she may send me an email about a situation that has caught her attention. When you talk to them, they are usually in the moment of it happening and not sure we even existed. It takes time to explain where to go on the computer link and how to file a report and whether to file as missing or stolen depending on the situation. If it is civil, that makes it where one can't file stolen because it is a legal case. 

But, the fact that you called was good. I, too, called and left a message. Hopefully, she will try to file a report so people can be made more aware of her situation. 

The nice the about the site is my horses are already in the system along with their microchip registration and freeze brand marking and NetPosse aka Stolen Horse International has cds of all my horses and of me with my horses and a friend with me with my horses. There my witness, on my farm along with the microchip, freeze brand and pictures. These are really good things to have and do in the event one becomes a victim of horse, tack, trailer thief. Do you know your vin # on your horse trailer? I have pictures of the trailers, tags, etc. 

Plus, my trailers have locks on them. Does it mean I have done all I can. No, but it is a start.

Next on my list is a night camera, day security camera, night security light that comes on when folks drive by or stop. Plus, the alarm sign. 

I do have and gave out Farm Watch signs I bought from Stolen Horse International aka NetPosse.com Store. I bought 20 signs to dole out to neighbors after we were getting hit in our farm community. To me it was a little insurance to let people know , we do drive around and look at each others places during the day and at night.


----------



## Plowgal (Sep 26, 2011)

One other thing, if I go out of town. I have a very nice house sitter. I use her every time. She stays and lives at my house. I can trust her. It has been a long friendship. It helps to have a person like that for back up.


----------



## MandiMal (Sep 29, 2011)

It's pretty suspicuius that the ad trying to sell the horse has now been taken down. I really hope the rightful owners get their horse back, I can't imagine having one of my babies taken from me.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally, :clap::happydance::thumbsup: for trying to help a person whose lost a friend. You're not the only one as I've spent an hour here and there doing checks on Netposse and then checking through craigslist, horseclicks, and other sites to see if I happen across any suspicious look alikes.

If it were my horse out there I'd be grateful to anyone who was helping me look. Just the same for kids.


----------

